# picture Frames



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello All,
I bought My Son a picture (Print) for His new apartment, and was going to have it framed with a Nice frame, But after checking the prices of frames, I opted for trying my hand at making Frames? I have all the woodworking Tools, Just need someone to lead me in the right Direction? So if you can give me a Site to explain how to.

Dave


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Many internet sites*

I would start with an internet search, e.g., "How to make a picture frame".

One site in the results is
http://www.ehow.com/how_18709_make-wood-picture.html

If you want a video, this is one example.





If you have the tools consider building an inlay of contrasting woods.
This is a frame I made for a digital display panel as a gift to a co-worker. Need to be careful with the mitres so that the inlay matches up. If you use S4S stock from e.g., big box stores, it is worth ripping to width and not assuming the width is consistent.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Frames*

Thanks Dave, Nice work, and I plan on building a few this weekend, Never know, I may buy myself a Print as well. Again Thanks for the site, and the Clip.

PS.
Your Frame is Beauitful, Maybe someday, I will try the Inlay.


Dave/ Splinter2:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Do a search on picture frame tutorial. 
Kenbo did a good one.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Splinter,

I make all my own picture frames. I started making my own mouldings from raw wood, but if you are going to do any significant number of frames, this can be time consuming. You can, however, buy uncut mouldings in various lengths, cut them to your own specifications and glue them yourself. Check out *framing4yourself.com* for wood mouldings. I usually buy five foot lengths for about $15. I still make the occasional custom moulding, but mostly I now buy the uncut lengths. An additional bonus is their finishes are usually better than I can do myself!

Secondly, get a good strap clamp like this:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5752&site=ROCKLER

You can buy it on sale now for $29 at Rockler. I've used several and this one is the best performer so far.

Also, once you get the frame glued together firmly, you should use some V-nails on each corner. These are cheap and if you have a machinist's vise you can seat them in the vise without buying a hugely expensive picture framing specialty tool. PM me if you want any details on how to do this.

Now that you've got the frame together, you have to consider whether you want to use matting or not. If you want to dress up your art/pictures/kids drawings, you will want to cut some mats. For this there is no getting around a good mat cutter. Figure $300 for a decent one.

You can buy mats on-line or at Hobby Lobby for $5 to $7 each (32” x 40”) for medium grade quality. Museum quality archiving mats are much more expensive. I get mine on-line from Blick, but you would need to buy some minimum quantity. 

For the front of the picture, glass is cheap but messy to handle. Acrylic is a bit more expensive. I have been using the acrylic and cutting it on my table saw very precisely, but I'm thinking about trying some sheets of glass. I get my acrylic from Mennards.

Having your own WW tools will save you a lot of money that you would have to spend on special picture framing tools. The only tools I have bought for picture framing are a mat cutter and an inexpensive tool to install retaining clips for the back of the frame. I use my WW tools to do everything else.

Let me know if you have any other questions or want additional details.

Kevin H.


----------



## DaveSxKa (Jun 15, 2012)

Picture frames are very easy to make just google for there plans


----------

